# Multistory carpark - Kerbed a Kahn



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They have decided to make the entrance and exit of the multistory in town thinner by installing small raised kerbs. Went in fine, went had a drink, came back and when driving out i was being SOOOO carefull, but i heard the dreaded scrape noise. Cant really see what the damage is yet because its pissing down with rain and its dark. 

FUCK WANK C.UNT SHIT BOLLOCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

B3VES has some for sale... 

But really, it's an awful feeling; hope it's superficial


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I avoid multi-fucking-storey car parks for this reason.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I avoid multi-fucking-storey car parks for this reason.


I learnt to drive properly for this reason...

Condolences though Kev - especially with the paint and lacquer treatment.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't drink and drive dumbass.....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not sure coffee will count as drinking and driving


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's the caffeine that makes you jittery :

Kev, you feel shit, but they will be right again....


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Bummer dude. 

..but look on the bright side, no-one will want to nick them!  :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Don't drink and drive dumbass.....


Fuck off you twat, i only had an oj & lemonade.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck off you twat, i only had an oj & lemonade.


Bit harsh. I don't think he was being serious.

Bring back hub caps and fat tyres, that's what I say.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Bad luck kev, just remember what they used to be like when i had them, they wont be that bad :-/. I no how it feels though.... [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Kevin, specially as you had done so much work on them.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear this mate


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

bad news Kev at least you can use your touch up stick to paint the damage! :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Back to the top ..

What news Kevin ???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Back to the top ..
> 
> What news Kevin Â ???


Bad grazing around the edge of the rim in 2 quite prominent showing places. No dents or other damage but it has gone right through the paint and primer underneath.

Im going to try and fix it myself this saturday(before Interpro on sunday), but if i cant do it then its back to the body shop to have the wheel re-done.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bad grazing around the edge of the rim in 2 quite prominent showing places. No dents or other damage but it has gone right through the paint and primer underneath.
> 
> Im going to try and fix it myself this saturday(before Interpro on sunday), but if i cant do it then its back to the body shop to have the wheel re-done.


Bummer. If it weren't for those spacers.........


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Hard luck Vek ......I remember kerbing my Oz's on the Oxfordshire 3 counties meet last year....half a mile from the finishing post whilst we were waiting for Thorney to catch up in his RS4 !! : A real crunt of a feeling.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Hard luck Vek Â ......I remember kerbing my Oz's on the Oxfordshire 3 counties meet last year....half a mile from the finishing post whilst we were waiting for Thorney to catch up in his RS4 !! Â : Â A real crunt of a feeling.


LOL.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Im going to try and fix it myself this saturday(before Interpro on sunday),


Kev, look on the bright side, you've got all day to do it now! :-/ 

Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh m8, feel for you, thats exactly how I did one of mine, I still haven't got round to fixing the repair that ChipsAway ballsed up for me - arsehols.

Graham


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> I learnt to drive properly for this reason...
> 
> Condolences though Kev - especially with the paint and lacquer treatment.......


NO! You didn't you just apply 8 months worth of dirt to you alloys so that any damage is only caused to the surface grime!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oi Kebab!!

Months of very careful brake stomping has generated the loving effect you so admire on my wheels.

Its a work of modern art, I tell you. I've been asked to exhibit in the Tate Modern, you know......

Now SSSSHHHH woman!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Oi Kebab!!
> 
> Months of very careful brake stomping has generated the loving effect you so admire on my wheels.


Months my arse! We saw you liberally applying the coal dust to it last week.........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Twat. There goes my Turner Prize shortlist


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

THROUGH A MOCK(OR REAL) TANTRUM THEN BLAME THE WIFE/GIRLFRIEND OR BOYFRIEND(nice to be PC you know)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> THROUGH A MOCK(OR REAL) TANTRUM THEN BLAME THE WIFE/GIRLFRIEND OR BOYFRIEND(nice to be PC you know)


I think you mean 'throw'! :


----------

